# Complete Model Year (MY) 2014 Pricing and Ordering Guides - All Models



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

dha510 said:


> Jon,
> In notes, it is stated that 3WZ BMW Individual Contrasting Hardtop must be ordered with 490. What is 490?
> Thank you in advance.


490 could be one of two things:

S490A -- Lumbar support for rear seats
S490A -- Adjuster, backrest width


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Option 490 could also be BMW Individual paint finish which would make better sense when ordered with contrasting hardtop. I'll be patient and wait for bmwusa to update their website to confirm what 490 really means.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dha510 said:


> Option 490 could also be BMW Individual paint finish which would make better sense when ordered with contrasting hardtop. I'll be patient and wait for bmwusa to update their website to confirm what 490 really means.


+1

It has to be the paint finish.


----------



## BogX3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jon, thanks. Do you know when we'll see pricing on the X3?


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

uter said:


> I'm I reading this correctly that the F31 will be available in gas and diesel, but *ONLY *in *AWD*?
> Ugh:thumbdwn:


And yet, you can get X1 in RWD sDrive configuration :rofl:


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

ynguldyn said:


> 320d. Confirmed in many different ways.


The only thing confirmed is 328d will be 2.0 liter I4 diesel. It will NOT be the same engine as 320d due to the obvious emission difference.


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

dha510 said:


> Option 490 could also be BMW Individual paint finish which would make better sense when ordered with contrasting hardtop. I'll be patient and wait for bmwusa to update their website to confirm what 490 really means.


I looked into it some more in ETK, and indeed 490 has another meaning: "U490 SPECIAL PAINT."


----------



## Itgb (Oct 27, 2011)

uter said:


> I'm I reading this correctly that the F31 will be available in gas and diesel, but *ONLY *in *AWD*?
> Ugh:thumbdwn:





bzcat said:


> And yet, you can get X1 in RWD sDrive configuration :rofl:


Seriously! What logic are they using over there at BMWNA marketing when they dream this up? They finally do something right by bringing over a diesel wagon, and then they screw it all up by making wagons AWD only 

How do they bring a RWD X1 to market and not a RWD wagon?:banghead:


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

bzcat said:


> The only thing confirmed is 328d will be 2.0 liter I4 diesel. It will NOT be the same engine as 320d due to the obvious emission difference.


VIN long WBA3K5C52EF776000 
Type code 3K5C 
Type 328XD (USA) 
Dev. series F31 () 
Line 3 
Body type TOUR 
Steering LL 
Door count 5 
Engine N47T 
Cubical capacity 2.00 
Power *135 <- in kW*
Transmision ALLR 
Gearbox AUT 
Colour GLACIERSILBER METALLIC (A83) 
Upholstery SENSATEC 1/DF VENETOBEIGE (KCDF) 
Prod. date 2012-11-09


----------



## bt1337 (Aug 14, 2012)

Itgb said:


> Seriously! What logic are they using over there at BMWNA marketing when they dream this up? They finally do something right by bringing over a diesel wagon, and then they screw it all up by making wagons AWD only
> 
> How do they bring a RWD X1 to market and not a RWD wagon?:banghead:


BMW is bringing a diesel wagon and it's still NOT GOOD ENOUGH?

Everyone on enthusiast boards seem to be wanting a diesel wagon (not me), but whenever a car company makes one, nobody buys it in the real world. BMW is not stupid. They know americans have been brainwashed to think that they need AWD or they will DIE. So that's how they will promote this wagon. People will still not buy it because the wagon crowd is generally not the BMW type with the deep pockets. More like the Toyota and Subaru type.


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Itgb said:


> How do they bring a RWD X1 to market and not a RWD wagon?:banghead:


One word: volume. BMW is moving over 1000 X1s per month. That's probably 5x the numbers of E91s they could move.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

dima123 said:


> Wonder how much leases will be for 328xd diesel


:dunno::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Itgb (Oct 27, 2011)

bt1337 said:


> BMW is bringing a diesel wagon and it's still NOT GOOD ENOUGH?
> 
> Everyone on enthusiast boards seem to be wanting a diesel wagon (not me), but whenever a car company makes one, nobody buys it in the real world. BMW is not stupid. They know americans have been brainwashed to think that they need AWD or they will DIE. So that's how they will promote this wagon. People will still not buy it because the wagon crowd is generally not the BMW type with the deep pockets. More like the Toyota and Subaru type.


It's not good enough, because you can't get a sport suspension in a Xdrive car. Why would I buy a BMW if I can't get a sport suspension? And no, the adaptable suspension is not a solution as the car still rides too high.

And actually, VW has sold a ton of TDI wagons. They come in manual too, but are FWD unfortunately.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bzcat said:


> The only thing confirmed is 328d will be 2.0 liter I4 diesel. It will NOT be the same engine as 320d due to the obvious emission difference.


European 320d can be outfitted with the blue performance option that will bring the emissions up to US standards. The power output is exactly the same as the 320d.


----------



## ironfan (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, for the info. 

Very interested in an X328i so looking on page 49 of the ordering guide I noticed several changes compared to the MY2013 packages. I have a question on the rear seat fold options. On the MY2013 the cold weather package gets you a 40:20:40 split rear seat but I don't see that split listed anywhere for the MY2014. Does anyone know if this split configuration will be available on the MY2014?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

ironfan said:


> Thanks, for the info.
> 
> Very interested in an X328i so looking on page 49 of the ordering guide I noticed several changes compared to the MY2013 packages. I have a question on the rear seat fold options. On the MY2013 the cold weather package gets you a 40:20:40 split rear seat but I don't see that split listed anywhere for the MY2014. Does anyone know if this split configuration will be available on the MY2014?


Option 465 is listed as standard for MY2014. This same option code was in the cold weather package. I am going to presume the split ratio has not changed. Although the description has changed from "40-20-40 split folding rear seats" to "Split fold-down-rear seat."


----------



## ironfan (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for to insight. I hope that's true, the 40:20:40 is really useful to me.


----------



## AGF31 (Feb 4, 2013)

cchrisv said:


> M235.... I will buy you!


:thumbup:

Any idea on price range of m235i?


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

bt1337 said:


> Everyone on enthusiast boards seem to be wanting a diesel wagon (not me), but whenever a car company makes one, nobody buys it in the real world.


Somehow I think this is because the enthusiast boards are occupied by just a tiny fraction of the market. It is a small segment but most likely something you base a product on. If the lineup was based on what the enthusiasts want we wouldn't have BMWs that try really hard to appeal to more and more people that probably had never even considered the brand before.


----------



## Hud99 (Feb 5, 2013)

Any reason why the X5 is not listed? I see the options for X3 but no mention of X5. But maybe I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Indeed. Everything that is SOP in the next couple of months has pricing already.


Not the Z4 s35is though?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bmwexecutive said:


> Not the Z4 s35is though?


We do have pricing for those too, just no lease rates...

:angel:


----------



## Hud99 (Feb 5, 2013)

Will the sat/nav professional option be the new idrive system or is it still the old one? Thanks.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

328d X-Drive Touring!


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

awesome 

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Itgb said:


> Seriously! What logic are they using over there at BMWNA marketing when they dream this up? They finally do something right by bringing over a diesel wagon, and then they screw it all up by making wagons AWD only
> 
> How do they bring a RWD X1 to market and not a RWD wagon?:banghead:


i'm a pragmatist, but i still agree with this 100%. fine, you say wagons won't sell in the US w/o AWD. then why the hell do you sell a crossover with RWD???

it just makes no sense... the whole point of a diesel is fuel economy. there's no other reason to sell one, particularly in the US where it's a niche powertrain. why BMW, why...


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

actually... i guess the reason they sell the X1 with RWD here is so that they can advertise the lowest possible starting sticker price and market it as the aspirational BMW, sorta like the benz CLA. mehhhh.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

dorkus said:


> ...
> it just makes no sense... the whole point of a diesel is fuel economy. there's no other reason to sell one, particularly in the US where it's a niche powertrain. why BMW, why...


I don't disagree with you, but put it in perspective-although the awd version of the 320d touring uses 9% more fuel than the rwd version, the awd still acheives 46 mpUSg combined fuel economy (albeit with the uber optimistic European fuel economy calculations). Point is that it is still pretty darn economical.

Again- this is a business decision on BMWs part. If their market research indicates a huge demand for a rwd diesel wagon then it will eventually be coming over. I'm just happy they are starting to deliver a variety of 'd


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Is it still possible to get a 2013 BMW active 5 hybrid Ed for June? I'm just curious if the Eco and 5 series 1,500 dollar incentive will stay till end of march so I can sign and lock it in for 60 days. Can anyone chime in? Thanks


----------



## northeast_3er (Feb 11, 2011)

dima123 said:


> Is it still possible to get a 2013 BMW active 5 hybrid Ed for June? I'm just curious if the Eco and 5 series 1,500 dollar incentive will stay till end of march so I can sign and lock it in for 60 days. Can anyone chime in? Thanks


Hopefully will...I saw in the past that you could take delivery of the previous MY even after they end production.
But just FYI, you could lock in for 90 days using one of the sponsors... Jon or Greg for example, and then do VPC delivery. This is what I did last summer...all paperwork signed with Fedex, absolutely no hassle.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

Any official word on the SOP for the next M3? Is it officially not until 2014 now?


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> Here you go. This is all I can do for now, sorry...


JON: You did more than enough! :thumbup:

THANKS VERY MUCH for the all of the information, it is appreciated! 

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## DJ Vitamin Zee (Mar 11, 2013)

*228i SOP*

Sorry if this is a silly question, but I see the following:

228i CP 11/13
228i CP S 03/14

If the S = sulev, does that mean in CA I have to wait until March for a 228i?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

DJ Vitamin Zee said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question, but I see the following:
> 
> 228i CP 11/13
> 228i CP S 03/14
> ...


S might mean South Africa?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

DJ Vitamin Zee said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question, but I see the following:
> 
> 228i CP 11/13
> 228i CP S 03/14
> ...


S = SULEV
SA = South Africa

No it does not not mean you will ned to wait. Not all vehicles sold in CA are SULEV.


----------



## DJ Vitamin Zee (Mar 11, 2013)

*Manual 328d?*

Will we have to wait for pricing to know what transmission options are available? Specifically I was hoping the 328d sedan would be offered in manual, though it seems BMW is not offering any of their diesels in manual at this time. Such a shame. Also a shame there does not seem to be a 228d coming to the US. :-\


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

Am I reading the chart correctly that there will be no 435is?


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

All the 2 series production dates include "Cp". The 4 series info has both "Cp" and "Cv" variants and I'm guessing Cp is coupe and Cv convertible. If correct, it would appear there is no 2 series convertible production planned for 2014 - is that correct? Will 2 series convertibles not be until 2015?


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

Bret_T said:


> Am I reading the chart correctly that there will be no 435is?


Correct. IS models usually come out as a midcycle update.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

thegandalf said:


> Correct. IS models usually come out as a midcycle update.


Well, I sure hope the new 435i has >= 320hp. Otherwise, it will seem kind of odd that the previous generation lower series has more hp (and is faster).


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

Could one do a ED on a 428 x i Cp for a late July delivery if SOP is in July? Is lease info only available 60 days out?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

yukstah said:


> Could one do a ED on a 428 x i Cp for a late July delivery if SOP is in July? Is lease info only available 60 days out?


ED will start in August. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info Jon!
Anyone know if F32 will have MSport Available from launch?


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info Jon!
Anyone know if F32 will have MSport Available from launch?


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: MY 2014 Production Start Dates & Vehicle Ordering Guides..*



Jon Shafer said:


> ED will start in August. Stay tuned for more info.


How much more wait? I will be in EU from July 12-22. Is there ANY possible way I can get a 435i at the ED during this time frame? ANY?

We are flying in/out of London. But will be around EU. Otherwise my option is to lease an AH3 for 2 years and then make the switch to M4!!!

But if there is ANY ways I can get the 435i in July, I would be super damn excited and would order the car today...

Sent from my HTC One X+ using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

4 series isn't slated to ship til November i believe. considering that the production model hasn't even been revealed, July is not in in the picture at all.

p.s. whoops i stand corrected, looks like EU shipments might start earlier than that. but definitely not July...


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> ED will start in August. Stay tuned for more info.


Any updates on 435i ED dates yet Jon?


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

Wake me up when the M4 is orderable. 

(Yes, yes, I know, I'm a bit early since it hasn't even been formally announced yet.)


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

There are folks on the F30....etc Forum (subtopic on "F31 Orders Placed") who claim to have already received shipment of their MY 2014 F31 vehicles. Any ideas as to how this could occur if SOP isn't scheduled until July? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Fredric said:


> There are folks on the F30....etc Forum (subtopic on "F31 Orders Placed") who claim to have already received shipment of their MY 2014 F31 vehicles. Any ideas as to how this could occur if SOP isn't scheduled until July? :dunno:


There was a change ...F31s went into production in March


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Any word on 2014 F30 ordering guides/details yet?


----------



## pmellen (Apr 21, 2013)

Anybody know what date the F07s will be ready for ED?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

First post updated with all model retail pricing and order guides!

*Model Year 2014 F30 3 Series*

2014 320i sedan retail pricing guide
2014 320i sedan ordering guide
2014 3 series sedan retail pricing guide
2014 3 series sedan ordering guide
2014 3 series sport wagon retail pricing guide
2014 3 series sport wagon ordering guide
2014 3 series GT retail pricing guide
2014 3 series GT ordering guide

*Model Year 2014 F32 4 Series*

2014 4 Series Coupe Planning Guide
2014 428i coupe order form
2014 435i coupe order form

*Model Year 2014 BMW F07 5 Series GT*

2014 F07 5 Series GT Pricing Guide
2014 F07 5 Series GT Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F10 5 Series*

2014 F10 5 Series Sedan Pricing Guide
2014 F10 5 Series Sedan Ordering Guide
2014 F10 ActiveHybrid 5 Series Sedan Pricing Guide
2014 F10 ActiveHybrid 5 Series Sedan Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F06 6 Series Gran Coupe*

2014 F06 6 Series Gran Coupe Pricing Guide
2014 F06 6 Series Gran Coupe Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F12/F13 6 Series*

2014 F12/F13 6 Series Pricing Guide
2014 F12/F13 6 Series Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F01/F02 7 Series and Alpina B7*

2014 F01/F02 7 Series Pricing Guide
2014 F01/F02 7 Series Ordering Guide
2014 F02 7 Series Hybrid Pricing Guide
2014 F02 7 Series Hybrid Ordering Guide
2014 Alpina B7 Pricing Guide
2014 Alpina B7 Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW E84 X1*

2014 E84 X1 Pricing Guide
2014 E84 X1 Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F25 X3*

2014 F25 X3 Pricing Guide
2014 F25 X3 Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F15 X5*

Coming soon

*Model Year 2014 BMW F71 X6*

2014 E71 X6 Pricing Guide
2014 E71 X6 Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW E89 Z4*

2014 E89 Z4 Pricing Guide
2014 E89 Z4 Pricing Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F10 M5*

2014 F10 M5 Pricing Guide
2014 F10 M5 Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW F12/F13 M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe*

2014 F12/F13 M6 Pricing Guide
2014 F12/F13 M6 Ordering Guide

*Model Year 2014 BMW E71 X6M*

2014 E71 X6M Pricing Guide
2014 E71 X6M Ordering Guide


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

tim330i said:


> First post updated with all model retail pricing and order guides!


Thanks for posting. One question - the order/price guide for the F/12 & F/13 is coming up as Grand Coupe info, any idea why?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

mrjoed2 said:


> Thanks for posting. One question - the order/price guide for the F/12 & F/13 is coming up as Grand Coupe info, any idea why?


Fixed the links.

Tim


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

tim330i said:


> Fixed the links.
> 
> Tim


That was fast !

Thank You.


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

Am I reading this right that the only 328i change from 2013 to 2014 is the availability of M-Sport brakes as an option? Or was that previously an option?

[Edit: Oh, and the price went up $235.]


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely set of ordering guides. 

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

tim330i said:


> *Model Year 2014 BMW F15 X5*
> 
> Coming soon


How soon is "soon"?:rofl:


----------



## bmnbmw (Sep 19, 2009)

+1



760Lifan said:


> How soon is "soon"?:rofl:


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

